# Another Udder Critique :)



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I've noticed several udder critiques lately and thought I would give it ago. Judging udders is very definitely my biggest challenge!










This is a 12 hour fill, three weeks fresh on my Nigerian doe. This is her third freshening, she is three years old. Hmmm, lots of threes.

I love her big teats, they are very easy to milk.  Excuse the hack job, I clipped her rear in the dark the night before she kidded and I have never bothered to fix it up nice.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

I really like this udder, but I think it could use a better medial and perhaps a bit more capacity. Nice high and wide udder. Her teats could maybe come in just a tad, but overall I think she has a nice little udder. This is just my opinion on it, However if she was one of my standards I would deffinately like to see more capacity


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wide attachments - socked high up, good teat placement. Really dotn have much bad to say about it. Guess maybe a bit more medial division but thats not bad either


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree with Stacey. Looks like a nice udder. It could be a little higher, could use a bit more medial division, and could definately use more capacity, but capacity can improve with more freshenings. It's wide, well placed teats, fairly high, looks like a promising udder.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Well, I can't really say anything bad about it. I'd be thrilled if my girls freshened with an udder like that.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you very much guys! I agree that she could use a better medial and more capacity. Last night was the first time I separated her from her kids and milked her. I put her back with them today and separated her again this evening. I am hoping that with the kids on her along with a daily milking her capacity might increase a bit. The cow eats like well...a cow. Lol. I'll do a before and after once her kids are weaned at two months and she has been being milked regularly and we'll see if she hasn't started producing some more.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

She has my thumbs up! I agree w/the concept that there is just not anything bad there at all.... she looks very good all the way around... and a Chaebree girl! Yeah!  She's a keeper!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks! Yup, Chaebree is her grand-dam. She has the exact same front end and that length of body. I also think her udder is similar in shape and has those same wide rear attachments. I wish I had photos of her dam and her udder. I can't wait to get into the show ring with Dakota! I am heading to a show the middle of May which will be perfect timing. She will be just about two months fresh, which I have heard is when milk production tends to peak. It's getting so close to May! I can't wait for your girls to kid Traci!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I always like when breeders take an udder photo and do not crop so much of it. I used to do that and realized you can't determine how high the udder really is if the photo is cropped too much. Anyways, like the looks of the udder but would like to see a touch more of it.


----------

